# Best Wine Kit For Beginners



## LAgreeneyes (Jul 25, 2013)

I have been reading a lot of threads and watching You Tube and I read and hear people talking about wine kits. What is the best wine kits to purchase for beginners and where? What is usually included in a wine kit? Is it easier and cost effective to buy individuals items for a wine kit or not?


----------



## wineforfun (Jul 25, 2013)

I am fairly new to winemaking and just did my first kit. I have made numerous batches of dragon blood, welchs super sweet and specialities. I went with a high end kit, RJS Winery Series Zinfandel w/ skins, as this is the type of red wine I like. 
I don't think there is really any "easier" or "beginner" kit per se, as most all winemaking works essentially the same way. Get your desired SG, run it dry, backsweeten if necessary.
My kit had everything I needed, ingredient wise.
I know with mine, there was no additional sugar that needed added and will be no backsweetening, so there are less things to do than I have been used to.


----------



## olusteebus (Jul 25, 2013)

I started with some inexpensive quicker wine kits $45 - $60. It did help me to learn the basics. I really messed up on the first with a racking error which caused me to add a couple of bottles of commercial wine. It was still ok. I do like the fact that they are somewhat quicker.

Having said that, many will tell you to go with a high end kit so that your first wine will be really good. But, if you are just making wine, patience is sometimes difficult.


----------



## WI_Wino (Jul 25, 2013)

I personally feel that white wine kits are a little more forgiving and you can get good results with the cheaper kits such as Vintner's Reserve or the mid price Paklab kits on Amazon (Chateau Classico, Reserve du Chateau).


----------



## cmason1957 (Jul 25, 2013)

LAgreeneyes said:


> What is the best wine kits to purchase for beginners and where?


Best, is hard to say. My advice though is pick a type of wine that you generally like and purchase an inexpensive kit of that type (Probably under $100). Follow the instructions exactly as they are in the kit. But remember those days they say are guides, not gospels. Fermentation may be faster or slower. 
Where - kits can be purchased from almost any LHBS (Local Home Brew Shops). Try to find one that tends to make wine as well as beer, not just stocks kits, they may be able to answer questions. There is a great place that is a sponser of this site Brew and Wine Supply, that means shipping (probably $10 or so). There are many places on the internet that sell wine kits.



LAgreeneyes said:


> What is usually included in a wine kit?


Everything you need, well almost, to make the wine. It will have juice, yeast, clearing agents, oak (if needed), K-Meta (potassium metabisulphite), and Sorbate (potassium sorbate). It might have labels and corks as well. It won't have any of the equipment needed to produce the wine, such as fermenting buckets, siphon hoses, carboys. You can purchase them together from most LHBS .



LAgreeneyes said:


> Is it easier and cost effective to buy individuals items for a wine kit or not?


You might be able to source everything for less. The juice might be problematic. What you don't get if you put everything together is instructions and the backing of a Kit company, that if you follow the directions they give you, it will turn out at least okay.

Longer term, once you know the process, you branch out, maybe stick with kits, but go higher quality. Maybe head to fruit wines, making wine from grapes, flowers, anything that isn't moving.


----------



## RCGoodin (Jul 25, 2013)

WI_Wino said:


> I personally feel that white wine kits are a little more forgiving and you can get good results with the cheaper kits such as Vintner's Reserve or the mid price Paklab kits on Amazon (Chateau Classico, Reserve du Chateau).


 

I have made wine from several kits from Amazon. The ones I purchase are the 5 gallon buckets. They come with labels, corks, foil wraps, and instructions. My last kit was a red, Amarone, and my wife said it was the best batch I've made. All the kits, with proper ageing, have been great. I currently have a Barbaresco brewing. The last Barbaresco has been a great hit also after 18 months. I've made high end kits also, and they have been great too. The moral of the story is: get your carboys full and have some fun......


----------



## LAgreeneyes (Jul 25, 2013)

cmason1957 said:


> Best, is hard to say. My advice though is pick a type of wine that you generally like and purchase an inexpensive kit of that type (Probably under $100). Follow the instructions exactly as they are in the kit. But remember those days they say are guides, not gospels. Fermentation may be faster or slower.
> 
> 
> Everything you need, well almost, to make the wine. It will have juice, yeast, clearing agents, oak (if needed), K-Meta (potassium metabisulphite), and Sorbate (potassium sorbate). It might have labels and corks as well. It won't have any of the equipment needed to produce the wine, such as fermenting buckets, siphon hoses, carboys. You can purchase them together from most LHBS (Local Home Brew Shops).
> ...



Great explanation!! I love SWEET SWEET SWEET wine, so I guess I would have to look for a sweet wine kit

I have most of the other supplies (buckets, carboys, hydrometer, etc.)

Sounds like something I should put on my Christmas list.


----------



## LAgreeneyes (Jul 25, 2013)

olusteebus said:


> I started with some inexpensive quicker wine kits $45 - $60. It did help me to learn the basics. I really messed up on the first with a racking error which caused me to add a couple of bottles of commercial wine. It was still ok. I do like the fact that they are somewhat quicker.
> 
> Having said that, many will tell you to go with a high end kit so that your first wine will be really good. But, if you are just making wine, patience is sometimes difficult.



I will do a search for sweet wine kits and see what I come up with. I have NO patience. LOL


----------



## LAgreeneyes (Jul 25, 2013)

wineforfun said:


> I am fairly new to winemaking and just did my first kit. I have made numerous batches of dragon blood, welchs super sweet and specialities. I went with a high end kit, RJS Winery Series Zinfandel w/ skins, as this is the type of red wine I like.
> I don't think there is really any "easier" or "beginner" kit per se, as most all winemaking works essentially the same way. Get your desired SG, run it dry, backsweeten if necessary.
> My kit had everything I needed, ingredient wise.
> I know with mine, there was no additional sugar that needed added and will be no backsweetening, so there are less things to do than I have been used to.



I still have so much to learn. :'(


----------



## bkisel (Jul 25, 2013)

I just got started this past January. From a local home brew store I purchased a RJ Spagnols Pinot Noir $75.00 wine kit followed very shortly by a Pinot Grigio kit. All the ingredients came with the kits. Instructions were very easy to follow with only degassing being a bit of an issue. My wife and I are drinking and enjoying both wines.

I now have two higher end kits in the making and hope to see that the results justify the extra cost ($99.00 and $125.00 as opposed to $75.00 ) of these two kits

Good luck!


----------



## LAgreeneyes (Jul 25, 2013)

WI_Wino said:


> I personally feel that white wine kits are a little more forgiving and you can get good results with the cheaper kits such as Vintner's Reserve or the mid price Paklab kits on Amazon (Chateau Classico, Reserve du Chateau).



Are white wines sweet, sweet sweet? :')


----------



## LAgreeneyes (Jul 25, 2013)

RCGoodin said:


> I have made wine from several kits from Amazon. The ones I purchase are the 5 gallon buckets. They come with labels, corks, foil wraps, and instructions. My last kit was a red, Amarone, and my wife said it was the best batch I've made. All the kits, with proper ageing, have been great. I currently have a Barbaresco brewing. The last Barbaresco has been a great hit also after 18 months. I've made high end kits also, and they have been great too. The moral of the story is: get your carboys full and have some fun......



Full carboys sound like an EXCELLENT idea!!


----------



## cmason1957 (Jul 25, 2013)

If you like sweet, sweet wines then Island Mist, Orchard Breezing, Summer Breezing, Cornucopia type of fruit grape kits might be just the ticket for you. They have names like White Tropical Riesling, Pomegranate Wildberry Zinfandel. They tend to be very sweet. They can be consumed fairly soon after bottling. They will be better if you wait, but do not try to age these as the lifetime isn't very long for them. They generally make 6 gallons or 30 bottles.


----------



## RCGoodin (Jul 25, 2013)

LAgreeneyes said:


> Great explanation!! I love SWEET SWEET SWEET wine, so I guess I would have to look for a sweet wine kit
> 
> I have most of the other supplies (buckets, carboys, hydrometer, etc.)
> 
> Sounds like something I should put on my Christmas list.


 
If you like sweet. Go to Amazon and order an Ice Wine. Liquid Gold that looks like sunshine. I have several friends that rave about it. The other sweet that I make is a Chocolate Strawberry Port. Both are very sweet.


----------



## LAgreeneyes (Jul 25, 2013)

cmason1957 said:


> If you like sweet, sweet wines then Island Mist, Orchard Breezing, Summer Breezing, Cornucopia type of fruit grape kits might be just the ticket for you. They have names like White Tropical Riesling, Pomegranate Wildberry Zinfandel. They tend to be very sweet. They can be consumed fairly soon after bottling. They will be better if you wait, but do not try to age these as the lifetime isn't very long for them. They generally make 6 gallons or 30 bottles.



All of those sound so tasty.


----------



## LAgreeneyes (Jul 25, 2013)

RCGoodin said:


> If you like sweet. Go to Amazon and order an Ice Wine. Liquid Gold that looks like sunshine. I have several friends that rave about it. The other sweet that I make is a Chocolate Strawberry Port. Both are very sweet.



Chocolate Strawberry sounds VERY good.


----------



## GaDawg (Jul 25, 2013)

I am also new. My first kit was an early drinker and my second kit was one to keep a while and my 3rd kit was an early drinker. I plan to do this until I can build a decent inventory


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Aug 28, 2013)

You want a sweet white go with the Moscato!
http://brewandwinesupply.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=20_18_46_72&product_id=1374


----------



## midnightsolace (Aug 31, 2013)

GaDawg said:


> I am also new. My first kit was an early drinker and my second kit was one to keep a while and my 3rd kit was an early drinker. I plan to do this until I can build a decent inventory



I agree with this plan. =) Alternating quick wines with slow wines is a wonderful way to practice patients. It gives you something to enjoy while you wait for something to revel in.


----------

